# Breeding Shrimp variations!



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Blue Bolt









TB group









Hino Shadow KK









Low quality Shadow Panda









Just a KK? Or......


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

mmmmm =) OEBT









 OEBT or BTOE lol no just a very very dark OEBT 









nom nom nom OEBT!









me too!!! OEBT


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tiger Bees of different filial


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Excellent Macro shots! Thanks for posting frank.. Keep the pics coming!


Any chance of hosting Virtual online club meetings? Could do a google hang out type of thing


----------

